# 9 week old teething?



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

My 9 week old is drooling A LOT (this is new), chewing his hands all the time, biting, or gumming my nipples when he nurses, fussy a lot of the time. The LC kept asking me how old is he?? She said he is showing signs of teething. Is it possible????? If so, what can I do to help him? I hate to see him in pain.


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

it is indeed possible!!!

both mine started teething at this time. Atticus (11 mo) just popped molars through in the last couple days. Sawyer (now 4) had ALL his teeth by 15 months! early teething can be rough! boiron homeopathic teething drops have worked best for us...good luck!


----------



## rajouta (Jul 12, 2006)

Salam!

My LO is also behaving this way... A pediatric nurse told me that babies can teethe anywhere from birth (some babies are born with teeth, I was told!) until way into toddlerhood... Thanks for the rec on the teething drops, soybeansmama!


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

I was told that there are two stages to teething. The first is when the teeth move in the jaw, then the second is the typical teething in later months. Both stages are painful/uncomfortable. I have yet to get confirmation that there is a "Stage 1" from a dentist (even though my brother is one, but he says it's not his specialty. Apparently, knowing what happens when you're an infant is a "specialty"







.)

My son was teething at 9 weeks also... it comes and goes...

We used Hylands Teething gel, which my husband swears by. I'm not so sure it worked. I think by the time we ended up giving it to ds, he was so tired that he would have fallen asleep regardless of the gel. We now have the teething tablets, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmm. My DD's 14 weeks and has been doing the same for a few weeks. I asked my mother if it was too early for teething and she gave one of those grim 'Hah!' sounds that indicates no, it isn't.









Come to think of it though, she hasn't done it for a few days. Maybe it was something to do with the cold she had? She's only recently 'discovered' her hands; maybe she was just getting carried away with excitement at their existence?


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Sure it's possible. All 3 of my kids had teeth by their 3 month bdays.
I didn't do much of anything, just gave them toys (or even my finger) to gnaw on. Sometimes I'd use some Hyland's teething gel, though I don't think it actually does anything.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

DS1 started teething at 6 weeks or so, had his first toofer all the way in at 12 weeks! It was nuts. So no, not too early. My little guy is starting to look suspiciously dribbly as well.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DS started drooling at 12 weeks and chewing his fingers shortly thereafter. Got his first tooth last week, at 8.5 mos. I agree that there are 2 stages - the first is a drooly one! (They start to create a lot more saliva, but they don't know to swallow it, so it's copious and obvious at first.)


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajouta* 
Salam!


Wa Alaikum Salaam!


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

So could this be why he is VERY fussy? He is crying alot more than normal. I took his temp today just to be sure it isn't somehting else (99.2 rectal). Usually he is happiest in the morning, but today, he woke up, cooed for about 5 minutes, then turned on the crying machine.

I am pumping/feeding to let my nipples heal. He took 3oz this morning, so I tried 1 more oz, but all he did was keep biting the nipple. And did I mention he's crying a lot more than normal??


----------



## damselfly41 (Sep 21, 2006)

DS2 just started drooling like mad 3 weeks ago (he was 10 weeks then)! And chewing on his little fist. And being cranky. Lol.


----------

